# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Cartomagos de Barcelona.

## HeSS

Quien de este foro es de BCN? Solo es eso :P

----------


## daniganyo

Yo no lo soy, pero entre semana estoy en barcelona, trabajo aqui

----------


## Orphen

Yo tampoco soy de Barcelona, pero estudio aqui. De todas formas, no se si me podria considerar cartomago (de momento :mrgreen: ) porque he empezado hace poco.

Saludos!

----------


## Némesis

HESS, pásate por este hilo:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=12341

Casi todos los que salimos aquí somos de BCN, además de Pardo, Goreneko y algún otro que me olvido.

----------


## nicket

Hola buenas, yo sí soy de Barcelona... pero lo que se dice Cartomago... de momento creo que sólo tengo la "C"... jeejjee   :Wink:  

Un saludo a todos!

----------


## daniganyo

Tambien podrias indicar el por qué de la pregunta, no??

Un saludo

----------


## JaumeBF

Yo también soy de Barcelona   :Wink:

----------


## MagoMero

Yo también soy de BCN!!

Lástima que me he apuntado tarde al foro.. yo también huviese ido a la KDD Màgica del pasado 27 de Mayo  :-(  :-(  :-( 

A la próxima no falto!

Saludos y magia para todos

----------


## yang

Yo no soy de barcelona pero soy de igualda que esta al lado.
Espero que te sirva de algo

----------


## Némesis

> Yo no soy de barcelona pero soy de igualda que esta al lado.


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Bueno, si lo miramos desde Detroit,... Sí, está al lado...  8-)

----------


## The Black Prince

Yo también soy de barcelona

----------


## rifaj

Pues yo de Terrassa

----------


## AmadeuS

es muy gracioso esto, el hombre pregunta quienes son de Barcelona y son mas los que escriben para decir que no, que los que si, me rei mucho
salduso
Pd, yo no soy

----------


## MagMinu

Pues yo si que soy de barcelona, bueno de barcelona ciudad no, pero estoy cerquita xdxd

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Yo soy de Barcelona, más en concreto en el Maresme! :D

----------


## hawyn yaur

yo soy de terrassa, y a lo que se dice cartomago... bueno, aprendiz...

----------


## pujoman

Yo no soy Cartomago...y tampoco de barcelona...
soy Mentalista....y de vilanova...

¿porque buscas cartomagos?

----------


## guille

Yo tambien soy de terrassa xdxd :D

----------


## mcgrau

aquí de barna

----------


## MAGICUS POL

Yo tambien soy de barcelona.
Saludos!

----------


## TOR

yo tambien soy de bcn

----------


## friscu

Yo soy de Barcelona tambien, pero estoy empezando en esto de la cartomagia, :P

Nos vemos

----------

